
Why is there no US rival to compete with Huawei? - olivermarks
https://www.ft.com/content/18d3823a-65f2-11e9-9adc-98bf1d35a056
======
lstamour
Some alledge it's because Huawei hacked into or shamelessly stole IP from
North American firms like Cisco and Nortel. In fact, Nortel execs may have
covered up such attacks and it's likely the company died from it partially
because they couldn't compete with cheaper clones:
[https://www.afr.com/technology/web/security/how-chinese-
hack...](https://www.afr.com/technology/web/security/how-chinese-hacking-
felled-telecommunication-giant-nortel-20140526-iux6a)

------
ironchief
"I wonder if the so-called developed countries should be careful of their own
premature deindustrialization. The US industrial base has faltered, but there
is still so much left to build. Until we’ve perfected asteroid mining and
super-skyscrapers and fusion rockets and Jupiter colonies and matter
compilers, we can’t be satisfied with innovation confined mostly to the
digital world."

I highly recommend reading Dan Wang's "Definite optimism as human capital"
[https://danwang.co/definite-optimism-as-human-
capital/](https://danwang.co/definite-optimism-as-human-capital/)

------
olivermarks
TLDR: “The White House keeps asking why we can’t do what Huawei does, and how
long it would take for us to be able to do so,” said one US telecoms
executive. “They don’t seem to understand — we gave that capability up a long
time ago.”

